# Hi from Ohio



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

Long time lurker finally decided to register. Getting back into snowboarding after an 8 year hiatus. Unfortunately my season is coming to an abrupt end very soon here in Ohio. Anyway, lots of good stuff on this forum and glad to be here!


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Where in Ohio? I work with a ton of people from Ohio. I love your state...its strange and fun.

Welcome! I'm new myself and also coming back from hiatus. Glad to see ya


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

I live about an hour northwest of Columbus.

What part of Ohio do you find strange? The people, the weather, the Governor?


----------

